# Musicians in Calgary/BC area?



## willyripz (May 12, 2006)

Yo,

Just curious to see if there are any rockers out there in Calgary/area. I'm writing from Fernie BC which is a few hour drive away...

anybody out there?

:rockon:


----------



## JaySimon (May 22, 2006)

Im in cranbrook.
No vehicle though, so odds of me bombing to fernie are slim to none, perhaps in the future. Take it easy man.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

i live in calgary, i play bass and guitar and i hate new music.


----------



## RadioDaze (Jun 2, 2006)

> i live in calgary, i play bass and guitar and i hate new music.


Heheheheh.... Yea.. most new music blows


----------



## Southbound (May 13, 2006)

I'm from Calgary. I play guitar and harmonica. Also not a fan of new music. There is some new stuff I don't mind. Derek Trucks is cool


----------

